# virtual tour!



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

hey friends,

just completed the biggest job i've ever done so far. 
it is a 130 year old house in the beaches neighborhood in Toronto.

this job has been going since late july. i've painted every square inch of this home, inside and out, including the inside of the fireplace! HO was a flipper in disguise...and did an amazing job. he just listed this house for 1.49 million. showed for three days and took an offer 70 G under asking.

the realtor made this virtual link with photos. please take a look. i think it's time i build a prtfolio and website. any advice is welcome.

http://www.imaginahome.com/view_house.aspx?house=618590479&view=virtualtour

you can click once to stop and zoom in, click twice to pan up and down etc...

cheers and thanks,

Jonny
Paint Well
Toronto


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

beautiful man! :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice indeed jonny :thumbsup:

If you left click the left mouse button and hold, it pans all angles too. That's a nice way to view your work.
Defo get yourself a www and a portfolio.

Hope you got further work now this project is done and dusted :yes:


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

oh Most Importantly!

whole reason i put this up here is to say thank you to all of you who took my questions to heart and helped me with sharing experience and advice on this forum. you've saved me time and money and ultimately helped me make my customer satisfied.

i've already got three referals from this one job.

thanks again people,
cheers,
jonny


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome work, beautiful house! Love the virtual tour!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great work Jonny, beautiful house. The virtual tour is cool.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm impressed Jonny, love the tour!


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Great virtual tour. You did a nice job there.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work Jonny,
love the beaches.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Looks Great!! Referrals are the best way to get the word out.


----------

